# Is there any aussie meets about to happen?



## Syno (Oct 20, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any aussie meets in the process...

I was also thinking about setting up a small meet in regional NSW...(aus).
But dont know where to start or what is involved.


----------



## Hallward (Oct 22, 2008)

MiDFur is just around the corner now  thats in December


----------



## Syno (Oct 22, 2008)

Hallward said:


> MiDFur is just around the corner now  thats in December



Cool, where's it at?


----------



## Hallward (Oct 22, 2008)

MiDFur is in Melbourne. Dec 12 - 15. wwww.midfur.com.au


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Oct 22, 2008)

thats a bit far for me ill wait till there one in adelaide


----------

